# Young drivers insurance inquiry



## AlexHowellJ (Aug 31, 2019)

Dear all,

I have just returned from living and working in Japan for a year. While I was over there I won a rather spectacular R31 on auction that quickly became my pride and joy.

I decided to import it back to the UK and it's currently on it's way here. As such, I'm preparing for the import, looking at insurance, etc. However, after having looked around I'm finding it difficult to find anyone willing to insure a 21 year old driver on a classic sports car.

Can anyone shed any light on who may insure me and how much I'd be looking at paying? I haven't had a single accident since learning to drive and have a no-claims of around 4 years to show for it.

Thanks for reading and I hope to hear from you soon,
Best wishes,
Alex.

P.S. would anyone know of anywhere in Sheffield I could rent garage space? Thanks again.


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

have you called and spoken with specialist? I use A-Plan thatcham for all imports they are good


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Elephant were one of very few companies willing to insure my 34 when I was 23, give them a try if not Adrian Flux are pretty good with prices and also do classic car insurance from what I hear. But first, I***8217;d get a garage sorted ASAP!


----------



## AlexHowellJ (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for your responses and suggestions, I'll have a look at those three and get down to some serious garage hunting.
I Look forward to interacting with more of you on the forums from now on!


----------

